# Oakley Stables



## helpar (24 February 2016)

Just wanted to share our awful experience with Oakley Stables. 
We have a major damp problem and the strips that cover the ends of the stables
to hide joins are warping and falling off. The manufacturer couldn't care a less, 
won't return our calls, AVOID


----------



## sunshine100* (25 February 2016)

Sorry to hear this-first thing you need to do is send a letter recorded delivery and if they do not reply to that then take the copy to citizens advice to take matters further. I am sure the company will sort this for you and it not want to lose any customers that may use them in the future-keep us all posted


----------

